

Any recent Amazon hires? - marktangotango

I keep getting linkedIn messages from Amazon recruiters about recruiting events in my city (mid west) with positions in Seattle, WA. I&#x27;m a Java developer with 10 years full stack experience.<p>Has anyone hired on with Amazon lately? If you did, did you require relocation? What types of salaries are they offering?<p>I don&#x27;t respond because I doubt they&#x27;d offer the type of salary I&#x27;d require for my family to relocate to Seattle (150k+).
======
cyberpanther
I interviewed recently and yes you would most likely have to relocate to
Seattle or Virginia. I think I did fairly well on the interview but didn't get
the job.

I think I might have been too high priced like you. One of Amazon's principals
is "being frugal" so I'm guessing they found someone cheaper because I was
looking for around the same salary.

Also being "fullstack" is not necessarily something they want. What I've seen
with larger companies like Amazon, is that there is often no position for
fullstack developers. Most developers end up focusing on some part of the
stack.

I'm a fullstack developer too, so while that is a great trait, I don't think
it necessarily helps with Amazon developer positions. Although you do have a
leg up because you have Java experience. Amazon uses a lot Java from what I
could gather from the interview.

~~~
marktangotango
Interesting, thanks for the feedback! Kind of confirms my suspicion it would
be a waste of time.

------
munimkazia
I interviewed for amazon a few months ago. While the first round went fairly
well, I was badly prepared for the second round and I didn't get through. And
in hindsight, I was not ready to relocate to South Africa (it was for the
capetown office).

Anyway, coming to my point. We were talking about the job and the company,
when the interviewer mentioned that the company has this policy of saving
money and not paying top rung salaries to their employees. This wasn't an
issue for me (coming from an even smaller startup, it is still a step up for
me), but its relevant to your question.

I think you can try interviewing with them and see where it goes.

------
akg_67
Try Glassdoor for reviews, interview, and salaries to get idea. Ten years of
relevant Java experience will net you about $150K in Seattle area. There is no
harm in pursuing further, worst case scenario, you turn Amazon down due to
lower comp. What group has been approaching you from Amazon? I am currently in
middle of interview process with AWS for non-development role.

~~~
marktangotango
Thanks, I did check glassdoor a couple of months ago, at the time my take away
was they might go 120, but that's not enough for me and my situation.

